# Commercial Shoots "videos"



## KAR Studios (Sep 25, 2009)

Some commercial shoots held out KAR Studios.. Done by KAR Studios.
if you wanted to see the images we have them on flikr.

Flickr: Kar Studios' Photostream





















KAR STUDIOS I 805.322.4065 I info@kar-studios.com
WWW.KARSTUDIOSBLOG.COM


----------

